# Mike's Maple Burl - so much better than Mike's Hard Lemonade



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, that isn't saying much. Regardless, @Mike1950's maple burl is awesomely wicked. This piece was stabilized, and has been paired with an african blackwood insert. This one is an absolute screamer, both in looks and in sound.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow.. that is awesome. Doesn't even look like maple burl. Kind of resembles that apple that I had a couple pieces of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks like something you dip in caramel and serve on a stick at state fairs. Awesome job Henry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

yep looks like the spalted apple goose call Andrew hadden made for me -- beutifull job henry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 10, 2014)

That's one of your best if I had to say!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Henry- You really made that hunk of maple shine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 10, 2014)

Amazing as usual Henry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks, guys. My only contributions to this one were to make it sound like something and to try not to screw up the coolness of this chunk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dude....that is one seriously awesome looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Henry that is one Bada$$ looking call. Top Notch ,Out of the Park COOOOL!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2014)

Thats top shelf work Henry! Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a handsome call!

Care to indulge my duck call ignorance for a moment? Why the two lanyard grooves?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> That's a handsome call!
> 
> Care to indulge my duck call ignorance for a moment? Why the two lanyard grooves?


In case, while banging around the boat or blind, the insert and barrel are separated. Of course, on a reelfoot call if that happens the wedge and reed fall out, so if they are lost you might be out of luck until you can make a replacement wedge and reed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 10, 2014)

Henry your reelfoot calls are absolutely insane. One day I'm going to own one of yours!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2014)

This one is an absolute screamer, both in looks and in sound.

I seem to remember Tony @Tclem saying the same thing about you 



Beautiful call Henry !!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> This one is an absolute screamer, both in looks and in sound.
> 
> I seem to remember Tony @Tclem saying the same thing about you
> 
> ...


Ha


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 10, 2014)

That is a Great looking call!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice work. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2014)

I know nothing about calls, but that makes me lust for some of Mike's burl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 11, 2014)

Heck won't even have to blow that one. Ducks are going fly by just to see it.
WOW!

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking good. Maple burl rocks.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

